# Garmin Rebate



## Duwammer (Dec 26, 2001)

Well, I see Garmin now has a $30 rebate on the Legend and Vista models. That's going to make spending a little easier. But I still can't decide on which model. It's amazing while reading reviews how many people have different likes and dislikes on each model.


----------

